# Demshitz (Nicole Mansfield) Review of The Werner Double Diamond



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nicole Mansfield did a review on her Werner Double Diamond. Great paddle, great company and great warranty. They are made with care in the US (Sultan Washington) and will stand the test of time (and hard knocks on manky rocks).
The Werner Double Diamond Review By Nicole Mansfield | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

